# Is it possible to penetrate an apple with a 6mm plastic bb pellet using any slingshot?



## genocidex (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried this using my dual ban Chinese mini slingshot that has a draw weight of maybe 10lbs and it made 1/4 way through the apple..anyone haspenetrated cleanly through it??


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

if you use 6mm steel or lead ball, maybe. at 0,2 grams a airsoft bb just doesnt carry the inertia needed to make it through.

just my 2 cents. cheers,
remco


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

THIS smells like a contest! anic:


----------



## genocidex (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah that's because I used a cheap ass Chinese slingshot and it made a decent way through (1/4) an apple so I though one of those from Barnett pro would make it clean through considering the huge jump in power


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Most cheap ### Chinese slingshots shoot much harder than the barnett.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I penetrated an apple pie once...saw it in a movie, looked like a good idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One time , in band camp ........


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I penetrated an apple pie once...saw it in a movie, looked like a good idea





treefork said:


> One time , in band camp ........


.

:rofl:


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

August West said:


> Most cheap ### Chinese slingshots shoot much harder than the barnett.


Ha, Ha so true, my slingshot at the moment is a Barnett Diablo Pro, It could penetrate an apple... from about 1 metre away :slap: ... Need to upgrade sooner or later, just don't have the time to browse any more.


----------



## genocidex (Apr 12, 2013)

@ Tman NZ bro u using 6mm bbs to do the job?that would be awesomey


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Try using some bigger ammo 3/8 steel or heavier with ur Barnett


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Ha sorry misread the post


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a go at this today no luck at all with the 6mm bb's so I tried some of the 4.5mm bb's and got a clean pass through at about 5m all good fun

Good luck with the 6mm


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

BuBsMuBollock said:


> Had a go at this today no luck at all with the 6mm bb's so I tried some of the 4.5mm bb's and got a clean pass through at about 5m all good fun
> Good luck with the 6mm


----------

